# Those games you just keep beating



## BORTZ (Nov 10, 2012)

Im talking about that game or games that you have beaten upwards of 4 or 5 times. The game you are the Prima Strategy guide for. The game you get 100% without breaking a sweat. And youll come back next year for your yearly completion of it again. And again the next. What are they for you? 

Title: Super Mario 64
Beatings: So many. Like all 4 slots at least once (maybe about 6 times) on the 64 version and all the slots on the DS version. 





First up for me, its good old SM64. I cream this game about every 1 or 2 years. Last fall on move in day, one of my friends found me sitting in my room with my 3 bags sitting around me (not unpacked yet) and a single chair when were i was sitting, enjoying this game again. Every star, coin, boss, i know them all. 


Title: Crash Team Racing
Beatings: 6 or 7 100% on story mode




Then we have good old CTR. Oh man just thinking about this makes me wanna break out the ps2 again... Maybe my PSP can handle it... Anyways, Omg. SO much better than Mario Kart 64 could ever hope to be. Memorable tracks, music... I love the story mode and beating the boss's faces in... 

Title: Mega Man X4
Beat: At least 5




It takes me only a few hours and im through this game. Its so good...
One night in college, it was Jersey Shore night (long story; dont ask) one of my friends make a joke, got on the other friend's nerves, and he threw a fan a the kid. Doors were slammed and walls were punched... So i went to my room and beat this game in a night, while piers watched me (the one who threw the fan and punched walls) he was calm and enjoyed watching me the whole way through, as i beat this game for the 4th time. 


What are yours? Your lying if you dont have one...


----------



## broitsak (Nov 10, 2012)

Super Mario 64 DS.
I never owned a nintendo 64 before, so i downloaded it and tried it out. I loved it. It was just amazing. I beat it up to 5 or 6 times. I really enjoyed it. It wasn't that hard to beat too.
Also, this


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2012)

There are few games I have beaten a few times, but don't always get 100%

There are two games however that I am always playing and always beating and that's Yoshi's Island for the SNES and Yoshi's Story for the N64.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 10, 2012)

Only yearly?
I'll beat Robot Ninja Haggleman every week, then I'll do a victory deathless run of RNH2.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 10, 2012)

I can get it done in less than 3 hours if I don't care about picking up every little upgrade.
But if I decide to get _everything_ and finish it 100%, I have to take... say... 12-14 hours, to be reasonable?
At least that's what I'd guess it took me the last (and only) time I did this. 0 deaths, too.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

These guys are quite merciless when it comes to beating Shaq-Fu over and over again.


----------



## DS1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Good topic. I am the same with Mario 64, I've beaten it around 5 times, 3 100% (all stars).





WOTS2: Beaten at least 15 times. Short game but tons of endings and swords to collect. Same with WOTS1.






Urban Reign: Beat 5 times on various difficulties. This game is so freakin' good it angers me.






Kaidou Battle 2: Beat 5 times, twice 100%. By far my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2012)

Tales of Symphonia. Beat it about 8 times or so now. Can never get enough of it.

Too lazy to post boxarts, every Megaman X game (the real ones...1-6). I play them all the time. I'm a gigantic fan of the games...too bad they killed the series.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 10, 2012)

Castlevania SOTN for me, this game has it all.. Alucard style, secrets filled maps along the surprising upside down version, its infamous 200.6%, gothic/rockish Soundtrack.. What else!?


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 10, 2012)

Pokemon FireRed and Pokemon Emerald. I beat one than alternate and beat the other. I find it fun.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to play this game yearly, each time finishing it in a slightly different style.




...unfortunately, I no longer have the disc. That said, I'm pretty sure I did almost all there is to be done in it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been playing this game for like 10 years now:




I used to only be able to play it once every year when I went to my grandparents place, but since Nintendo put it up for download from the Wii Shop Channel I can play it any time I like


----------



## ilman (Nov 10, 2012)

Mario 64/Sunshine/Galaxies, I go through each one to about 70% every year.
Sonic Unleashed/Colours, pretty new games, but I've gone through both of them around 5  times 100%.
Warcraft 3, I've gone through all the campaigns on hard with all sidequests twice, great game.
Those were from the top of my mind, I'm certain I can think of more.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2012)

I lost track of how many times I beated those two. They're soooo addictive!
the scoring system of Star Successor makes you wanna play again and again and again
and the OST is just plain awesome

EDIT: ah!!... I forgot my favourite game


Spoiler








​


​


----------



## iMythD (Nov 10, 2012)

Why does it seem that no one finishes newer game more than once these days?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

iMythD said:


> Why does it seem that no one finishes newer game more than once these days?


You have to wait for the next generation of gamers - we are nostalgic over Doom, they'll be nostalgic over, say, Call of Duty. It's a matter of what is contemporary to you and admired by you as a child.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You have to wait for the next generation of gamers - we are nostalgic over Doom, they'll be nostalgic over, say, Call of Duty. It's a matter of what is contemporary to you and admired by you as a child.


in other words... we are old as fuck


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> in other words... we are old as fuck


Destiny of all people - become either an old fart who knows that "things were better back in the day" or a creepy grandpa/grandma "still following the trends" by the end of our lives - you only get those two choices.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 10, 2012)

Super Mario Land GB, usually 3 times in a row. After first time it got harder and the second time you got level select.
Zelda: Link's Awakening GB/GBC, one of my favourite games of all time.
Zelda: OoT N64/3DS, done it a fair few times over the years not done master quest yet.
Too many PC games to count, list includes Max Payne 1/2, Doom and Half Life series.
Now I have too many games to play that I would likely never complete them all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

I played Twilight Princess maybe like 5 times. It's the only Zelda I can truly say I thought was top-of-the-line excellent. The Oracle games weren't bad though.

Otherwise there's not much I replayed in recent years. Maybe Puzzle Quest CotW but I never beat it, the difficulty just hits a goddamn wall every time and I just quit at that point and come back at a later date. I still have to beat Puzzle Quest 2 which feels a bit more balanced though.


----------



## Arras (Nov 10, 2012)

Metroid Fusion. Short game (I usually don't try for 100%) but totally awesome. I play through it when I feel like it, mostly just to try and get a faster completion time. My last try was 1:20 or something I believe.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 10, 2012)

Beat this game like 5-6 times in total. Very polished title, with music and graphics that still holds up nicely today unlike so many other games from that era.
Gameplay wise it's a platformer that can be played co-op. It goes back to the 2D style platformer roots of the four SNES games before it, one of which got released in the west.
I still listen to the soundtrack a lot btw, it's huge.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 10, 2012)

valkyrie profile : convenant of the plume




i lke to beat it every weekend since 2010, which means 141 times


----------



## DS1 (Nov 10, 2012)

iMythD said:


> Why does it seem that no one finishes newer game more than once these days?


 
LOL, I looked at this and I'm like, "What do you mean, I beat new games tons of times!", and then I realized I consider 8 years old to be new. Honestly I think it's because of the tendency for devs to pack a ton of 'content' into one playthrough, so that you spend most of your time trying to collect a bunch of superfluous stuff rather than enjoy the main game several times. I've beat the World Ends With You three times (JP, EU, and US versions), but only 100% on one of them because it takes so long.

The other explanation is that people are really fickle and jump from game to game with a never-ending 'backlog'.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 10, 2012)

The PSP has helped me to annualy play all 3 Spyro games 100%. I dont even use Sparx's gem seeker in Ripto's Rage or Year of the dragon anymore, I know where EVERYTHING is. That game was literally my first videogame, so its always a sense of nostalgia when i replay it, it never gets old :3 
A funny story is when I was 4 years old, i was playing the original spyro, and had kept my cousins up to help me with certain things. We had finally made it to Gnasty Gnorc, and I tried a few times to beat it, but couldnt get past the lava platforms part (i was never in time for the last platform) 
So I begged my cousins to beat it for me, but they refused because they were so tired. My aunt (who doesnt play games at all) says "Ill try for you!" 
And I gave her the meanest look a four year old can give, scoffed and said, "It too harder for you, ill just go to bed!"
Now whenever my aunt has trouble with somthing, she just says,"It to harder for me." 
And that just adds to my Spyro Nostalgia XD


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 10, 2012)

iMythD said:


> Why does it seem that no one finishes newer game more than once these days?


I completed pokemon white 2, 4 times
7 if you count black 2


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

From Love Plus. I have a bad day and when I get home, she ends up nagging me. She winds me up the wrong way and I end up losing my rag. She's responsible for me losing my temper.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2012)

Pokemon RBY, too many time to count just beating the Elite Four and getting Mewtwo, approximately 8 or so times 100% completion. 

Legend of Zelda OoT, I've beaten it probably 5 or 6 times. Usually get a craving for it once a year or so and can beat it in a sizable amount of time.

Half Life 1, beat it about 8 times so far and am currently working on a 9th time. Probably one of my favorite FPS games.

The first 3 Spyro the Dragon games, can never get enough of them. I've beaten each one once a year since I can remember, so probably a good 9 or 10 times.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I've beaten a few Pokemon games a few times over. Pokemon GSC and RBY in particular.

I should probably put Castlevania SotN on there too.


----------



## jmanup85 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll list my stuff when I'm not posting from my ps3 since I think I got a huge list


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 10, 2012)

I've finished this game so many times I've lost count, both GCN and Wii versions, unlocked everything, possibly my favourite game ever.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ocarina of Time... good god, I can't even recall how many times I beat this over and over again. I always 100% this.

And of course Mario 64!

Oh yeah... =>


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 10, 2012)

Rune Factory 3: Beat 5 times





Final Fantasy X: Beat 3 times





I beat Rune Factory 3 yesterday and FFX a month or two ago again


----------



## Forstride (Nov 10, 2012)

I've beaten Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition, Banjo-Kazooie, and TLoZ: Ocarina of Time at least 5 times, and probably more for that latter 2.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 10, 2012)

The only thing I keep beating is my wife


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> The only thing I keep beating is my wife


Me too.

Although usually your wife is beating me


----------



## KinGamer7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Beat this game like 5-6 times in total. Very polished title, with music and graphics that still holds up nicely today unlike so many other games from that era.
> Gameplay wise it's a platformer that can be played co-op. It's goes back to the 2D style platformer roots of the four SNES games before it, one of which got released in the west.
> I still listen to the soundtrack a lot btw, it's huge.


 





You...you're the only one who understands me.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door










I've beaten this game about 3 times without 100% and then another 9 times where I got 100%, excluding making all of Zess T.'s recipes. I just find it to be an incredibly enjoyable game and my favorite to this day.



Spoiler: Super Mario Bros. 3










I've 100% beaten this game for every console it's been released on (NES, SNES, and GBA). It's pretty much my go-to Mario platformer. And as for simply beaten the game, I estimate I've beaten the game close to 100 times by now.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 10, 2012)

KinGamer7 said:


> You...you're the only one who understands me.


I always felt that the original soundtrack was incomplete because of how it's missing the song transitions between night and day in the game for example, the change of instruments and beat was a really nice touch. Most songs on the soundtrack are about 1-2 min when it really should have been more. This is why I always end up playing the game when I'm reminded of a tune.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2012)

So many times...


----------



## FailName (Nov 10, 2012)

I've replayed Dragon Warrior Monsters 2, Golden Sun TLA, and Pokemon RBY several times. Although the last time I replayed the first two I never finished..

I've also restarted Pokemon Emerald several times since I got one of those fake carts, and it would corrupt after I would trade or beat the Elite Four. I only found out about how it was fake when I got another cartirige and saw it was visibly different.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2012)

I played through this game on so many platforms and yet I still love it to death and never get tired of it. I'll most likely play through it again on the WiiU too.






4 times on PC, 3 times on Xbox 360, 2 times on PS3.






Oh jeez, at least 15 times easily. I never get tired of this game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 10, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Qtis (Nov 11, 2012)

Fallout 2. Beat it about 5 times with the latest being pretty much overkill after knowing all the special places (got all the needed stuff and best weapons pretty early in the game) 

Baldur's Gate 2 + expansion. Beat it about 4 times, each time 100% or very close (depending on class, some quests did differ a bit). Honestly one of the best games ever made IMHO and the story is easily several hundred hours.

Might and Magic VI and Might and Magic VII. Possibly some of the best RPGs of their times, still has a magical touch with the story! 

Advance Wars: Dark Conflict. One of the best strategy games on the DS IMHO.

C&C series. Just so much win in this one.

Those are the main ones, but there are probably some games that I missed.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty much most of the pokemon games.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 11, 2012)

Games I keep beating:

-All pokémon games I have (including the spin-offs)
-C&C: Red Alert 2
-Fable: The Lost Chapters
-Professor Layton and the Curious Village
-All Kingdom Hearts games


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm an old school gamer........Most games today require too much time and commitment to be finished...
But this one......I simply go to check it out every once in a while for a quick round and I end up finishing the whole game in one session !!!
Not that it takes that long...


----------



## zygie (Nov 11, 2012)

I managed to keep losing and finding this when I was young:






Always had to play the campaign again, never got old. Each time I find it there's a lot more scratches on the disk, yet it still installs. My most loyal CD. Haha.


I also play these 3 games with my brother whenever we get together during breaks and such:












Gain Ground still manages to kick our asses time and time again, and we try not to exploit the pause and play bug of General Chaos, so they're always fun and challenging.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 11, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> I'm an old school gamer........Most games today require too much time and commitment to be finished...
> But this one......I simply go to check it out every once in a while for a quick round and I end up finishing the whole game in one session !!!
> Not that it takes that long...


Oh Man, I love that game, I used to play it over and over BITD. It works perfect on the DS spectrum emulator BTW.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 11, 2012)

My ultimate list:


Spoiler




















^Both the N64 and DS versions of this.








All of GenIV really, not just the above. I've played Platinum a handful of times too.








Well, you can't really own the Binding of Isaac and not play it thousands of time.


 
But yeah, that's about all I can think of off the top of my head at the moment. Any games on this list I've definitely beaten well over 3 times.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald

DBZ Legacy of Goku I & II and DBZ Buu's Fury.

'Nuff said.


----------



## frogboy (Nov 11, 2012)

I've played through Mirror's Edge about 10 times, and I've played through Portal 2 more times than I can count.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 11, 2012)

Shenmue - Nearly every Winter I start playing it at the 29th of November when the game actually starts... Won`t do it this year though because I already played though it  But next year I´ll refresh that experience!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2012)

Pokemon White 
5 Times


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2012)

Man, almost forgot Portal and Portal 2, beat those games tons of times. I've got my time down to about a half an hour for the first one and Portal 2 in about 3 hours or so. 

Also Fable: The Lost Chapters as well. I remember first getting this game and playing it on a relatively bad laptop, it was like one of the only RPGs that looked good and still ran well on it. 

Battlefield 1942 single player missions. Used to play it online with my bro and now I just dick around on single player, that game is way too easy. 

First Halo as well, it was also one of the only FPS games that looked good and ran well on that craptop I had at the time so I played it tons of times on PC and probably even more on Xbox. Same with Halo 2 I suppose.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Nov 11, 2012)

Easily have beat this game 30 times over the past 10 years. With at least 20 being 100% completion.






This I have beaten probably 7-8 times. Still really looking forward to the Vita version as well.

As for newer GEN games I normally beat them 2-3 times. Once on 360, then PS3, and occasionally PC as well.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 11, 2012)

Doom, Doom 2, Duke Nukem 3D. Back then, finishing a game was just an excuse to start over again. 

Unreal: Played through it three or four times. Return to Na Pali expansion probably two or three times as well.

UT2004: technically, I've only finished this once because the single player campaign pretty much sucks (nonetheless, I'm about half way through a second run). However, I know every nook and cranny in just about any level.

Super mario land: it's been a while since I played it now, but I easily beat it around 10 times, all in all.

Spider solitaire (either 2 suits or with 3 decks). Not really a game in the traditional sense, but still...easily 100 wins starts to add up.

Kirby: epic yarn. my girlfriend's addicted to this game. I think I finished it once by myself and two or three times with her.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not sure this counts under Beating, but I replay Animal Crossing wild world like all the time. 
Beaten Phantom hourglass a few times, and one of my favorites, heart of darkness. I've played through heart of darkness like 5 times.


----------



## VatoLoco (Nov 11, 2012)

i <3 blasting through and beating the arcade game Progear. Runs really nice on Retroarch, and doesnt take too much time to complete, either.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 11, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I've played through heart of darkness like 5 times.


 
I don't know, that game's a bit disappointing. It's a shame, too, because they were on the threshold of great things.

The horror, the horror of game development...


----------



## Par39 (Nov 11, 2012)

Let's see... The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, grew up with it, and it's pretty much the game that got me into video games. Beaten it so many times... need to finish Master Quest on 3DS <-<
Super Mario 64, grew up with this too.
Jak II for PS2, 10 times, gotta love playing on Hero Mode and using the Invincibility and Unlimited Ammo & Dark Jak and just wrecking havoc in the city xD
Final Fantasy X for PS2, 5 times maybe, sooo many hours sunk into maxing out the sphere grid and getting everyone to max stats
Fable and Jade Empire for Xbox, 6 and 7 times, most runs with good characters because I'm too nice to be evil Q-Q (I know, just a game, but still, can't be evil without feeling horrible)


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 11, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> DBZ Legacy of Goku I & II and DBZ Buu's Fury.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Right I've played those a ton of times too. Can't believe I forgot those in my list!
I know what to play this evening now lol, thanks!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 11, 2012)

I know this game pretty much inside out now. Stellar game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Baldur's Gate 2 + expansion. Beat it about 4 times, each time 100% or very close (depending on class, some quests did differ a bit). Honestly one of the best games ever made IMHO and the story is easily several hundred hours.


Dang it! I knew I forgot to finish some cool game... >>;


----------



## Langin (Nov 11, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time, my number one of all times, say what you want but you can't beat my record of taking your time to clear this game, it took me a freaking ELEVEN years to complete this game, was stuck in the third dungeon when I was 10 or so ;o
Super Mario 3D Land, yeah I don't know I WAS HYPED for this game. I screamed when I got it
Pokémon Emerald, good old memories, the 3rd gen of Pokémon is my favourite
Halo 3, yush Halo 3 is my fav of all time, I've cleared it only 3 times at this point but a fourth one is incoming!


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 11, 2012)

I can play this game an infinite amount of times and still find enjoyment in it. I've literally beaten it like 50 times.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2012)

It's like crack. I just can't stop.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 11, 2012)

I used to do that with _Resident Evil_ 1, 2 and 3 back in the day.  At one point I could finish _RE1_ with Chris in just under 2 hours using only the knife (ok, well sometimes I busted out the shotgun for those damn hunters).  

I've played _REC:V_, _RE4_ and _RE5_ enough times to unlock infinite ammo/magnum/rocket launcher, fully upgrade all weapons, etc., but the first three in the series are the ones that I would play over and over again and have finished about 20-30 times because they were quick playthroughs.  After _RE3_, the games started getting way too long to play in one sitting.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2012)

Langin said:


> The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time, my number one of all times, say what you want but you can't beat my record of taking your time to clear this game,


 
Around 20 mins


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 11, 2012)

Zelda: Link's Awakening must of beat it numerous times over the years, know every secret too.
kirbys dream land on the gameboy
super mario bros
sonic 1&2
killer instinct on the gameboy.
zelda oot
super mario land 2 6 golden coins
resident evil 4.
resident evil 5 3 times on professional difficulty because my save kept on corrupting.

just to name a few.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Nov 12, 2012)

Earthbound & Final Fantasy X
Star Wars KotOR 1 & 2 - although the ending sequence in KotOR 2 should've been written differently, IMO
Super Mario World 
The Legend of Zelda (NES)
River City Ransom

These are the ones I've beaten the most. Once I got on a SMW spree and played and beat it multiple times in a week!


----------



## Qtis (Nov 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dang it! I knew I forgot to finish some cool game... >>;


Go for the HD re-release coming in 2013, which also includes the original BG if all the info is correct. Should work around the few bugs that the game has here and there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldur's_Gate:_Enhanced_Edition

ps. BG has the best character design ever. Gotta love it 
pps. Metacritic all time number 6. After 12 years O___o


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Go for the HD re-release coming in 2013, which also includes the original BG if all the info is correct. Should work around the few bugs that the game has here and there.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldur's_Gate:_Enhanced_Edition
> 
> ...


Oh, I thoroughly enjoyed the game, I just never got to finish it and I am indeed waiting impatiently for the re-release.


----------



## Another World (Nov 12, 2012)

Doom 1
Another World (GBA, DS, PC, Android)
Uncharted 2

Been playing through these a bunch this year.

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Another World said:


> (...) Another World (GBA, DS, PC, Android) (...) Been playing through these a bunch this year.


*>Your nick is Another World*
*>Your avatar is from Another World*
*>You sign your post "another world"*
*>You play Another World a lot.*

*YOU DON'T SAY!  *That could be considered an unhealthy obsession, y'know... Well, at the very least the game's stellar and timeless.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Around 20 mins


I was under the impression "taking your time" meant "taking as long as possible."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I was under the impression "taking your time" meant "taking as long as possible."


 
Misread. My bad.


----------



## zerofalcon (Nov 13, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 1, 2 and 3 on NES. I just keep beating very often those games on the real console.


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 13, 2012)

Beat them around every 1 year interval, specifically on my M3 on PocketNES.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't done any of these in a while because I have so many new games I'm working on right now, but....

Metroid Fusion: Definitely the biggest one. I literally used to just beat this in a day "just for fun" because I felt like it, even if I had new games to play that I was really enjoying. I lost count somewhere, but I'm not joking what I say I'm 100% sure I've beaten it at least 20 to 25 times.

Metroid Zero Mission: I must've beaten this one at least 10-15 times

Zelda OoT: The one I've replayed most recently. Between N64, GameCube, smartphone emulator, and 3DS, I've beaten this close to 10 times.

There's a few others I'm sure, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, besides Pokémon...




I can complete this game in less than half an hour.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 13, 2012)

I've beaten Zelda OOT so many times, at one point I started to keep track... the tracker is on 33 times.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 13, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> I can complete this game in less than half an hour.


I had completely forgot about this! I've beat it tons of times! Such a great game, oh the childhood memories *starts looking for a GB emu as my old GB is misplaced*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Well, besides Pokémon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I never cared for Super Mario land that much. I absolutely LOVED Super Mario Land 2, though.


ShinyLatios said:


> I've beaten Zelda OOT so many times, at one point I started to keep track... the tracker is on 33 times.


I DID keep count, but then I forgot the number.  Between all different versions (N64, GCN, emulator, 3DS, and Master Quest), I beat this game I believe 8 times.


----------



## Engert (Nov 13, 2012)

All Zelda games. All Metroid games. Are kind of like my bread and butter. One eye closed one hand tied behind my back playing on Hard mode kicking ass while checking my Facebook status.


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 13, 2012)

I've beaten these three I think more than any other game. I have beaten them all at least 3 times in a row. MGS is my favorite series as well


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

Engert said:


> All Zelda games. All Metroid games. Are kind of like my bread and butter. One eye closed one hand tied behind my back playing on Hard mode kicking ass while checking my Facebook status.


Zelda and Metroid are my favorite series myself. ^.^


----------



## lismati (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh gawd, the Oddworld series. I've mainly focused on the PSX games, I've seen the ending(s) of Abe's Oddysee exactly 46 times now. It takes me like two and a half hour to complete, so I've become pretty good at it. Also, Abe's Exoddus, but I've only beaten it like 10 times or so. 

Captain Claw on my PC. This game was hard as fuck when you was 7. But man, have I beaten this thing. I know the first 6 levels by heart. 

Also Hydro fucking Thunder (PC port) 
HT was merciless. One mistake, one missed "boost" and you're last. Choose wrong boat? You're last. You had to give it 100%, or else, you lose. Still, it hadn't stopped me from beating it and deleting the save file over and over.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Personally, I never cared for Super Mario land that much. I absolutely LOVED Super Mario Land 2, though.


2 was pretty good as well. I'd enjoy it more if my GB copy didn't continuously delete the save files randomly.


----------



## Walker D (Nov 13, 2012)

There were a lot of games that I was repeatedly betting  ..especially in the SNES
Some of them:














Ah, I also beated this one a lot (good times):


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 14, 2012)

instead of naming the games that i beat often, i will speak about games that i replay every year but i cant beat. I have played Final Fantasy IX  every year for 6 years from now and i still cant beat it, for some unknow reason, something ALWAYS happens and i cant finish the game (6 years ago i lost the Disc 4 for my PSX,5 years ago my pc got formatted and i lost the memory card file, 3 years ago my .mcr got corrupted, 2 years ago the laptop of my dad died, last years the HDD of my mom's laptop died and this year the HDD of my laptop died)

But whatever, playing trough this game is so beautiful that i dont mind replaying it every year ^^


----------



## Walker D (Nov 14, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> instead of naming the games that i beat often, i will speak about games that i replay every year but i cant beat. I have played Final Fantasy IX every year for 6 years from now and i still cant beat it, for some unknow reason, something ALWAYS happens and i cant finish the game (6 years ago i lost the Disc 4 for my PSX,5 years ago my pc got formatted and i lost the memory card file, 3 years ago my .mcr got corrupted, 2 years ago the laptop of my dad died, last years the HDD of my mom's laptop died and this year the HDD of my laptop died)
> 
> But whatever, playing trough this game is so beautiful that i dont mind replaying it every year ^^


 
You have to beat it T_T  ...I like the end

how far did you got?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 14, 2012)

Walker D said:


> You have to beat it T_T ...I like the end
> 
> how far did you got?


 
Beginning of Disc 4, just after you defeat Kuja at the end of the Disc 3


----------



## Walker D (Nov 14, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Beginning of Disc 4, just after you defeat Kuja at the end of the Disc 3


 
um.. then you passed by Vivi's old village? (I don't remember for sure ...It's a long time since I played it )  ...when they go more deep in Vivi's history, is on of my favorite parts.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 14, 2012)

Walker D said:


> um.. then you passed by Vivi's old village? (I don't remember for sure ...It's a long time since I played it ) ...when they go more deep in Vivi's history, is on of my favorite parts.


 
The Black Mage Village? Yes 

In some aspects i find FF IX to be pretty deep, specially Vivi and the constant questiong of her existence.

But what i love the most of it is Freya's backstory. Fratley ;;____;;


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Nov 14, 2012)

This, too many times to count... which reminds me time to play again.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2012)

I need to get to kill screen at least once a month, it's kinda my thing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 14, 2012)

Games I've completed at least once a year since their release:

The Legend of Zelda
Contra
Super Mario 3
Castlevania: SotN
Borderlands
Bioshock
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
Earthbound


----------



## Clarky (Nov 14, 2012)

cannot be bother to find boxart for it, but latley i cannot get enough of playing the original Mega Man again and again to completion


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 14, 2012)

Beat it on every difficulty multiple times.
Still think it's amazing.




I love this game.





Multiple times with multiple cars.
Got all those special parts too.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 15, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas and Skyrim. On both of them I finish the main story before starting a new game. Also, Fire Emblem 7 and Sacred Stones have been beaten to a bloody pulp. Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn are next. A special nod goes to Dark Cloud 2. The game I've spent over 900 hours in but have not beaten once.


----------

